
Nuxt/content Git based headless CMS - rk06
https://content.nuxtjs.org/
======
bengale
Thats pretty cool. When I started a website recently I did something similar
by hand, just so that I set it all up ready to accept data being plugged into
it, rather than hardcoding it into the pages. Then when I got more time I went
back and put a proper CMS behind the site.

